# guitarras guzman from dump



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

funky ol classical that works found in dump cool label


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it just the angle of the photo, or is the soundhole not in the center of the guitar? Or is the neck mounted off center? Might be a reason why Costa Rica isn't considered a hotbed of acoustic guitar builders?

Oh well, the price was right.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool! 

Made in Costa Rica in 1948

Any chance of some pics of the entire guitar and headstock, etc? Thanks.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

yep a fair price and while playable with the dump strings still on, wall art she be !


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

turns out this maker is still making in c.r. whod a thunk it ?


----------



## Nimsy (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello! Do you sell the guitar? I'm very interested. I'm from CR


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

sorry it has a home.


----------

